# Wheel Wax



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Now I'm starting to get into this detailing lark and have started removing my wheels to clean them. Much to the annoyance to the wife and amusment of the neighbours. "have you actually removed the wheels to clean the backs?"

What wax/sealant do people recommend for sealing them after they've been cleaned?

Does it help with brake dust build up as both my cars are terrible for it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the poorboys wheel wax to try, often recommended and folks say put fave polish on then the wax.
Should help stop some brake dust sticking but not much the advantage of the wax is to help stop it backing on and making the cleaning off a lot simpler often just with a hose wash etc dependant on how much build up and how often rinsed etc.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

I polish mine with srp then seal with fk1000p and lasts a good few month and brake dust washes off with pressure washer and a quick wipe over with shampoo:thumb:


----------



## Ralphvxr (May 7, 2010)

+1

Being a high temp paste wax in theroy it should last a bit longer


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

The Migliore wheel seal is simply fantastic and i would highly recommend it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

any wax can be used, but I prefer a sealant like zaino z-cs as it's so quick and easy to use


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wont find better durablility than fk1000p imo


----------



## nzy (Sep 5, 2010)

I use srp to polish my wheels and egp to protect them.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant is very good, but any durable wax/sealant is fine to use. AG HD Wax is good as is FK1000p but at the moment Im using Colli 845 for ease of use and brilliant durability :thumb: I always use SRP before waxing them though.


----------



## Stuhil (Jun 5, 2009)

Previously I would wash, tar remover, clay, SRP, HD Wax and it worked very well. This week I've tried a new method being - wash Ironcut, tar remover, IPA then C5...


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

planet polish wheel seal and shine.


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Poorboys Wheel sealent, Rimwax and Anglewax wheel sealent for me.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Normally use pooboys, however have tried using 845. poorboys was on the inside of the wheels since march and ive only removed the wheels today to clean the insides and all it took was a bit of apc then wash with megs hyper wash which returned them to as good as new finish again, will see how the 845 does when i clean them inside again in spring!


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

seen a car that had alloys done with poorboys car had'nt been washed for 2wks and you could see from when he had been travelling in the rain the brake dust had just been beading off allloys really impressed


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

SRP and EGP normally,although any wax/sealant will do.Doesnt have to be a specific wheel protector.


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

nzy said:


> I use srp to polish my wheels and egp to protect them.


+1, the egp lasts a good while.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

O.C.D said:


> seen a car that had alloys done with poorboys car had'nt been washed for 2wks and you could see from when he had been travelling in the rain the brake dust had just been beading off allloys really impressed


Only 2 weeks? I posted a video last week of a car that had not been cleaned for many more weeks, bit of shampoo and a power rinse saw the rims return to good :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine without a doubt :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I used poorboy's wheel sealant. It's very soft - almost like a mousse, so very easy to apply. I found the likes of collinite were more difficult because they are hard waxes/sealents.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

planet polish wheel shine & seal for me


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

The Poorboys stuff is a bugger to buff off, but does a good job.

Used Blackfire All Metal Sealant on my new wheels, and so far, very impressed.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone has ever compared planet polish with blackfire?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant seems almost a must try but you don't half see a lot of it in the for sale section.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

big ben said:


> wont find better durablility than fk1000p imo


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Any wax will work fine but now that we have these super sealants, that has to be the way forward surely.

Wheels off, wash, clay, C5 and you'd be good for a long long time.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have just received my delivery of Poor Boys Wheel Sealant. Have applied. 
Will hopefully notice a difference.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been using the PB stuff for a couple of years now and it works very well. 

I'm going to try a couple of layers of AG HD wax under the PB's on my new wheels.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

No one has mentioned Autobahn yet


----------

